# Fishing tournament BEAVER CREEK



## Walleye Hunter66 (Jul 13, 2009)

Ketchum if you can is Holding a Fishing tournament on Beaver Creek down by Lisbon Ohio to the Ohio River on August 11 ,2012 starts at noon till midnight with cash Prizes and even offering a kids contest this should be fun Call Doug at 330-429-4225 .....For More Details


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

What kind of fish? Hopefully Walleye! I might be interested


----------



## Walleye Hunter66 (Jul 13, 2009)

what ever ya catch its biggest fish


----------



## basscatcher23 (Apr 27, 2004)

On the creek itself or in the lake at the atate park


----------



## Walleye Hunter66 (Jul 13, 2009)

tournament covers any part of the creek


----------

